# Freud FT200E speed control module



## stjimm52 (Dec 20, 2008)

I own a Freud 3-1/4 HP FT2000E router. I have had it for about 7 or 8 years old and it has served me well. However, recently, the router has stopped working and from my troubleshooting, have determined that the speed control module (part #76348.8015) is shot and needs replacement. Freud has informed me a new module is about $80. 
Does anyone know where I might be able to get an old speed control module for this router. With the age of this router, I might as well get a new one instead of investing in $80 for an old router. But if someone has or can direct me to someone who might have an old speed module who might want to get rid of it, I would be of interest. 

Thank you. 

jim


----------



## Burdell (Jan 17, 2009)

*Freud FT2000E Speed Module*



stjimm said:


> I own a Freud 3-1/4 HP FT2000E router. I have had it for about 7 or 8 years old and it has served me well. However, recently, the router has stopped working and from my troubleshooting, have determined that the speed control module (part #76348.8015) is shot and needs replacement. Freud has informed me a new module is about $80.
> Does anyone know where I might be able to get an old speed control module for this router. With the age of this router, I might as well get a new one instead of investing in $80 for an old router. But if someone has or can direct me to someone who might have an old speed module who might want to get rid of it, I would be of interest.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Jim,

I have two such Freud routers, neither one of which works at the moment. I suspect that one of the speed modules is itself bad. Do you have any idea how I could check whether the module is ok? Both routers are disassembled at the moment.

Burdell


----------



## stjimm52 (Dec 20, 2008)

Burdell,

This trouble shooting by-passes the speed regulator and can be dangerous if you are not careful, but this is how I test to see if the module is the culprit with the router not turning on or off. 

I removed the top from the router. A couple of screws hold the top in place. Then I removed the module from the router. The module is held down by a couple of screws. There are three electrical leads coming from the module. Making sure the router is not plugged in to an electrical outlet, I disconnect the electrical leads..2 from the switch (each lead from at the switch is connected with screws) and one from the other side of the module...this end has a pan type electrical lead. 

With the module removed and disconnected, I re-connect the red lead from the motor to the switch with the screw. Using a wire with alligator clips connected to each end of the wire, I connect the one alligator clip to the black connector at the switch and the other end of the wire with the alligator clip to the connection where the pan type electrical lead was located. Basically this by-passes the speed regulator module and connects the motor directly to power when the router switch is turned on. 
I plug the router into a power outlet switch. Make sure the power outlet switch is in the off position. With the power outlet switch in the off position, flip the router switch to the on position. You should now clamp the router down with a clamp or something to make sure it doesn't move about when you turn on the power strip. 

Once the router is clamped down and secured, I turn on the power strip. If the router motor turns on, you know the speed regulator module is bad and needs to be replaced. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Burdell (Jan 17, 2009)

stjimm said:


> Burdell,
> 
> This trouble shooting by-passes the speed regulator and can be dangerous if you are not careful, but this is how I test to see if the module is the culprit with the router not turning on or off.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jim. I will give it a try. I have been out of town for several days and will get back to you on whether my modules are ok. (Neither router operates at the moment, and I replaced them.)

Burdell


----------



## hshemko (May 3, 2009)

Hi Burdell;
I punched in the numbers from the speed control and it brought me to your reply and since I was unsure how to check the speed control on my router I printed up your reply and tried it. You were right on the money and yep, my speed control is gone. I have a friend who had the same problem with his Freud router and the cost was $95.00, but we live in Canada and the price is a little more. He has had problems with his router and with Freud bits that he bought and he says he will never buy a Freud product again. The high cost of parts is one of the reasons that I won't buy Craftsman or Ryobi tools any more and now I guess this also includes Freud. When will a company realize that when you need a part for their product it's smart and good customer service not to gouge the person who bought their product. Oh well I guess you get what you pay for. Freud, or any other company, are you listening?
Harold


----------



## hshemko (May 3, 2009)

Hi Stjimm;
I'm sorry I replied to Burdell as though he was the one that gave the checking method for the speed control. I just went through the postings and saw my mistake. Thanks again for your help.
Harold


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Once you remove the fac.speed control device then you can pickup the item below to get your speed control back on your Freud.

Heavy Duty Speed Control

MLCS router speed control and Foot Switches
====


----------



## smitch (Jun 28, 2015)

where did you locate the new part for $80?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This thread is from 2009 and I am sure prices have gone up since then.


----------

